# Jumpers?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been bi-amping with my speakers thus I didn't need the jumpers. I want to go back to the noraml way with jumpers but have lost them.

Can "jumpers" be purchased?

Thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely, you'd need to contact the amp manufacturer, as those "bridging jumpers" are probably custom, but you can also use a short length of speaker wire to do the same thing if necessary.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

The bridgeable amps I have seen use rca type jacks. Why not use rca cables?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe he's referring to the jumpers on his speakers. Best thing you could do is contact your speaker manufacturer. But in a pinch there is no reason you couldnt make new custom jumpers out of thin metal plating. I'm a little surprised you wouldnt hang on to those, like keep them in your spare cable box or the one of the boxes that one of your HT components came in, in case you changed your mind which apparently happened.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I believe he's referring to the jumpers on his speakers. Best thing you could do is contact your speaker manufacturer. But in a pinch there is no reason you couldnt make new custom jumpers out of thin metal plating. I'm a little surprised you wouldnt hang on to those, like keep them in your spare cable box or the one of the boxes that one of your HT components came in, in case you changed your mind which apparently happened.


Well I just moved and haven't found them. I have bi-amped them.  thus no need for the jumpers on the speakers. I will have to keep a lookout for them as I unpack.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What make/model and vintage of speakers are you using? Based on that info the manufacturer might be able to help.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You should be able to just make a jumper out of a short bit of speaker wire. Nothing too special as long as it can handle the power being sent to the speaker.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Grentz said:


> You should be able to just make a jumper out of a short bit of speaker wire. Nothing too special as long as it can handle the power being sent to the speaker.


Bingo. Any short length of speaker cable should work just fine.


----------

